# May be doing my first transport!!



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I've gotten involved in trying to get an Aussie rescued from a rural Animal Control where I live, and I may be able to transport him on my way to an obedience trial to St. Louis! I'm really excited and hope it works out! This would be my first "real" rescue experience. All I've done prior to this is notify rescues about dogs in my AC and they've done the rescuing.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Watch out! That's how I got started! No turning back! LOL


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes thats how I got started too. Its a great feeling knowing that you are helping. Next stop fostering!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Good for you! Rescue needs all the help it can get!


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I know fostering is out of the question as my significant other would never allow it. I have be very careful about the amount of money I would be spending in helping with rescue. Its the 'how can you spend money on X, if you can't help pay more on the house bills' mentality. In this case, I would be going very little out of my way in gas money.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep!!!!! Welcome to the club- don't ever leave your purse in the car....there are always insidious folks here and there. 

Good Health to you God Speed and guide your trips. 

If ever you need help Rhode island way give me a shout- I also have friends whom recue other (specific) breeds -


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Every dollar and minute spent in rescue related activites gets paid back double in the respect and love you get from the animals. (plus God loves a rescuer)


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I've been transporting for about 5 years now - it's addicting and very rewarding!









I take photos of everyone that I've transported and occasionally look back at all the animals who would've likely been put down otherwise if not for the rescues, fosters, transporters, etc who helped them out!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the club! I've been transporting for several years and am totally addicted. It's what I'm able to do... best advice...take a camera!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

he is adorable!


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

gee bookjunky I hope this "rescue" experience goes better for the aussie than for the lab... I would never allow you to transport a dog for me never know where it might end up dumped. But hey I can always count on you to feed it first right?

If your boyfriend is so controlling and you are so frightened of him you would do something so heinous perhaps you should either

1. find a new boyfriend
2. don't attempt any rescues


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree gshep.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with gshep too!!


----------

